# salesforce.com, inc (CRM)



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I was wondering if this overpriced internet / cloud computing company would ever drop in price.

I bought a Jan 2013 put, back on Mar 30.
@Causalien, today we have cause to celebrate. 

Stock was down 9% today.
Earnings report will be on May 17.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

avrex said:


> I was wondering if this overpriced internet / cloud computing company would ever drop in price.
> 
> I bought a Jan 2013 put, back on Mar 30.
> @Causalien, today we have cause to celebrate.
> ...


Yes, DIE CRM DIE. And I refuse to call it cloud computing even though they fit the technical definition of what cloud computing is.


----------



## buhhy (Nov 23, 2011)

Causalien said:


> Yes, DIE CRM DIE. And I refuse to call it cloud computing even though they fit the technical definition of what cloud computing is.


Haha, glad I'm not the only one. Why is CRM the poster child for cloud computer? Why did it have a PE of over 6000? I remember looking at CRM in December and wondering why it deserves a stock price of 100. Yet here it is, trading at 135...


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I dread the day that I have to hire a sales person and they demand salesforce software. 
This firm has infringed on all my rules of a company that I will not invest.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

This stock has terrible corporate governance.

It is also horribly overpriced.

There are bigger and stronger players entering this space which will ultimately crush CRM in the end.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

salesforce.com misses estimates. ha! Thank you.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

It just ended up where it was when PMREdmonton made the last post back in May. It melted right up with the rest of the market with some delay (what happened August 3?). Seems it's going to take a lot to tank this thing.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Analyst downgrade.

CRM down 8%


----------

